# My second round of E* HD v. D* HD comparison



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I did my first MPEG4 HD comparison a few months back:

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=118154

This time I used the same method, only this time I have both services so the comparison was live HD shows during prime time (did not touch SD ones at all), but the tested channels expanded to FOODHD, USAHD, UnivHD, NatGeoHD, TennisHD, MHD, SmithHD, HDNet, TNTHD, SciFiHD and ScienceHD. The test result is about the same as the first time, E* HDs showed more compression related artifacts but only in close inspection, at a normal viewing distance one should not see the differece in PQ.

I could not do A/B comparision for the premium channels since I now have HBO, Starz and Cinemax from E* and Showtime from D*. But both E* and D* premium HDs have been free of compression related issues and very comparable in PQ.

Starz HDs continue to have the best HD PQ, with HBO and Showtime next, and Cinemax sometimes a little lacking but they all are great in HD viewing experience. I actaully preferred HBO and Showtime's more film like products as to the more video like Starz look.

This time I got an E* 722 because "622s are discontinued" according to the installer. I also am grandfathered in with the HD Absolute which was why I decided to add E* along side of my full D* service. The 722 was installed yesterday.

The E* 722 runs much hotter than the D* HR21, the guide on E* is faster and easier to use, but D* guide has a much better HD channel grouping. D*'s VOD offering is also much more robust than the E* 722 "online" VOD.


----------



## Littledude (Aug 28, 2006)

Much appreciated thread. As someone who has no problem jumping back and forth between providers, I really like your unbiased point of view. My house is wired for Comcast, Surewest , E* and D*. Presently, I only have D* (Surewest for internet), but I am ready to jump of something big happens. 

How are you able to have multiple providers? I could do it, but my wife would tear me to pieces.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I too appreciate the comparison. I have seen D* at the local Best Buy stores & it does look very good. If E* will produce the same end result, I will have to upgrade before the college sports starts. Should have planned ahead in time for the Olympics.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Since this is both a D* and E* thread I moved it to the gen sat area.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Littledude said:


> ...How are you able to have multiple providers? I could do it, but my wife would tear me to pieces.


I was able to order before 8/1 to be grandfathered in with the $29.99 HD Absolute package, which made the addition tolerable.


----------



## ugly (Aug 3, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> I was able to order before 8/1 to be grandfathered in with the $29.99 HD Absolute package, which made the addition tolerable.


OK, what happens/happened after 8/1 please?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TurboHD pricing ... $29.99 doesn't get you the same channels today as $29.99 got you before 8/1.


----------

